# Secret to cooking brown rice?



## Jodie (Jul 18, 2002)

How can I cook brown rice and have it come out fluffy,and not chewy and gummy? I follow the directions on the bag but it doesn't turn out like I think it should. Is brown rice supposed to be chewy?








Do I just need to get used to the texture or is there a secret to cooking brown rice?
I ask because I would like to move over to brown instead of white rice, we have already moved to whole wheat breads, this is the next step for us. DH has not been thrilled with the brown rice I have made, can't say that I am either.
TIA


----------



## Silvercrest79 (Jan 20, 2004)

Can't wait for replies as I have the same problem!








:


----------



## CrazyCatLady (Aug 17, 2004)

Man, I don't have any secrets. But I can tell you what I do (my rice is awesome if I do say so myself).







I put about twice as much liquid as rice into a pan. Like two cups of water/broth to one cup of brown rice. I'm not even very exact on this. Then I bring it all to a boil. If I want the rice done faster, I let it boil for a couple of extra minutes. But as soon as it comes to a boil, I normally cover it, turn the heat down, and simmer until done. If I need it faster I simmer on medium, if I have time I like to keep it low. It all seems to taste about the same either way. Works everytime for me, even at different altitudes. Hope that helps some


----------



## VikingKvinna (Dec 31, 2003)

It is chewier than white rice, and IMO an acquired taste -- I never used to like it at all, then started liking it in/with some dishes but not others, and now I prefer it (although there are still a few times I prefer white rice, but that's another thread.








).

What I do to cook it is to use 1 c. brown rice to 1.5 cups water. Add a splash of EVOO. Bring to a boil, then turn off the heat and cover tightly. Check it after 30 minutes, add more water if necessary, or otherwise just fluff with a fork and serve.

That said, I recently saw Alton Brown cook brown rice in the oven, and that looked very intriguing to me. Naturally he had all the scientific reasons as to why it was superior to do so, bless his geeky delicious little heart, which I can't remember now. But you might want to check out foodtv.com and see if that method's listed there (or just google for it) and try that.

Hope that helps! Keep trying the brown rice -- you'll grow to like it!

~Nick


----------



## rootzdawta (May 22, 2005)

I mean, I absolutely hated brown rice before I saw a show by Alton Brown on Food Network where he baked it: http://www.foodnetwork.com/food/reci..._30663,00.html. It comes out fluffy and nice every single time. Sometimes I use vegetable broth for more flavor. Otherwise, I love my rice cooker because it cooks the rice perfectly. It also cooks quinoa perfectly too.


----------



## Mommy!Mommy!Mommy! (Sep 15, 2005)

Jodie, Thanks for the thread! and to the others thanks for the advice. I will have to try these myself! I was getting tired of hearing "EEwww, it's that crunchy oatmeal stuff again!"







: We haven't eaten an attempt yet, but maybe tommorow is the day!


----------



## tboroson (Nov 19, 2002)

If it's turning out "crunchy", you definately need more liquid. I use at least 2.5 c. of water for every c. of rice. More if I'm only doing a small amount, to account for evaporation. It turns out a little firmer than white rice, but not chewy or crunchy.

The fluffiest brown rice I've ever made, though, I did in the oven as PPs suggested. I frequently make coconut rice, and decided to do it in the oven with the vegetables I was roasting instead of on the stove top. I was really happy with the results.


----------



## Owen'nZoe (Sep 7, 2005)

I can't wait to try the oven method! I did want to mention that we all disliked brown rice when we first started eating it, but I was using too little water and wasn't cooking it nearly long enough. I was trying to get away with cooking it 35-40 minutes, but when I started letting it go 45-50 minutes, it was fluffier and everyone liked it. My DH still prefers white rice, but he no longer complains when I make brown.


----------



## Jodie (Jul 18, 2002)

Thanks for all the suggestions.








I have been cooking for 45 minutes, but perhaps haven't been using enough water (only used 1and1/4 cup water to 1cup rice). I'll have to try 2 cups.
It won't come out too wet?
Cooking in the oven sounds good, especially if it turns out fluffier.








Might try that tonight. Will definently keep trying.


----------



## CrazyCatLady (Aug 17, 2004)

Nak

No it wont be too wet, you need that liquid. It makes it good, trust us.







Happy cooking/eating to you.


----------



## melissa17s (Aug 3, 2004)

Short grain brown rice is chewier and gummier than long grain brown rice. We have a rice cooker and we always add a bit of oil to the mix unless we are making coconut rice. Some of the glutenous brown rices need to be soaked over night.

An interesting trick with long grain brown rice that totally changes the texture is to toast the rice rice until dark brown, but not burnt. Then cook it as usual 1:2. When it is done it will look more like bulgur wheat because it puffs out of the husk. Apparently, the toasting converts carbs to proteins, and was recommended to dh when he had problems with an over active adhernal gland and blood sugar problems.


----------



## lilyka (Nov 20, 2001)

i use 2:1 liquid to rice. cook it in my cooker. sometimes end up adding more water. its not like the minute rice I grew up with but it isn't bad.

I shuold try the oven.


----------



## momto l&a (Jul 31, 2002)

Rice cooker


----------



## Llyra (Jan 16, 2005)

I actually do 2 1/2 cups of water to 1 cup rice. Oh, and a tiny splash of oil. I also like cooking it in veggie broth instead of water, or adding lots of pepper and oregano to the water. Experiment!! It will come out a bit firmer than white rice, and it has more "tooth" than white rice, but it shouldn't be crunchy at all. If it is you need to cook with more water and longer.


----------



## wawap (Jun 28, 2004)

Another







for the rice cooker. I got mine almost 15 years ago & it's still working great. It also does steamed veggies, but that seems like a lot of work for me....

That baking method sounds fantastic, though. I'll have to try that.


----------



## ChristieB (Jun 17, 2003)

I use 1 1/2 cups water to 1 cup rice, add the rice (with salt) to already boiling water, and I cook it for 50 min. (I turn down the temp. to low after adding the rice). I live at 7700 ft., though, and when I visit my aunt at sea level, I cook it like she does (2 cups water to 1 cup rice), and it works well. Here, though, it just gets way too mushy if I use more water. Also, I use brown basmati, which is a long grain rice (and it has more flavor, which is good). I've found that the short & medium grain rice cooks to a mushier consistancy, and chewier, too. I stick to long grain.

This "plain" recipe works if we're serving the rice with stir-fry or a sauce of some kind (I tend to make a one-pot-dish with meat, veggies, sauce all together, and then serve it over rice, polenta, or couscous). If you're wanting a side dish, to serve as is, I'd suggest a pilaf. I sautee onion, bell pepper, spices, whatever goes with what I'm serving with it, in butter or olive oil. Then I add the rice, and stir so that it's coated with the butter or oil. Then I add the water (already heated) and cook as usual. It's really quite good, even though it's so simple. I've had good comments from people who don't normally like brown rice. You might even try briefly "sauteeing" the rice in butter or oil before adding the water, for fluffier "plain" rice.

Good luck, and keep trying. Brown rice can be yummy!

Christie


----------



## Wabi Sabi (Dec 24, 2002)

In the past, all of my attempts at making brown rice have turned out horribly. After reading this thread I decided to give it one more try only using the baking method this time instead of just on the stovetop.

All I can say is WOW! It was perfect- I'm never making brown rice any other way! Even my DH, who has always been less than happy with brown rice, was very satisfied.


----------



## OakBerry (May 24, 2005)

I've always had the same problem with brown rice. Always icky and sticky, lol.
I am going to try the baking method too, and also the "toasting" the rice before hand that another poster mentioned.


----------



## cathe (Nov 17, 2002)

Here's an awesome (and easy) way to make perfect brown rice every time:

Basic Baked Brown Rice
This method produces perfect rice every time and you don't have to worry about the rice scorching or boiling over. It is especially convenient if you are already using the oven for something else like Bean and Nut Loaf (page xxx) or Baked Ginger-Orange Tofu (page xxx).

1 1/2 cups brown rice
1/2 teaspoon sea salt
2 1/2 cups boiling water
2 teaspoons olive oil

Preheat oven to 375ºF. Place rice and sea salt in 1 1/2-quart casserole dish. Pour boiling water and oil over rice. Cover and bake 50 minutes, or until water is absorbed.

Makes 6 servings

Note: The oven temperature is slightly flexible; you could bake this at 350ºF if you have something else baking at that temperature. The rice will just take a few minutes longer.


----------



## Mommy!Mommy!Mommy! (Sep 15, 2005)

I just check this post and have to say I am craving some rice right now! I will try these ideas in the coming week. Tommorow! say goodbye to the crunchy oatmeal stuff. There is life after minute rice.


----------



## DahliaRW (Apr 16, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cathe*
Here's an awesome (and easy) way to make perfect brown rice every time:

Basic Baked Brown Rice
This method produces perfect rice every time and you don't have to worry about the rice scorching or boiling over. It is especially convenient if you are already using the oven for something else like Bean and Nut Loaf (page xxx) or Baked Ginger-Orange Tofu (page xxx).

1 1/2 cups brown rice
1/2 teaspoon sea salt
2 1/2 cups boiling water
2 teaspoons olive oil

Preheat oven to 375ºF. Place rice and sea salt in 1 1/2-quart casserole dish. Pour boiling water and oil over rice. Cover and bake 50 minutes, or until water is absorbed.

Makes 6 servings

Note: The oven temperature is slightly flexible; you could bake this at 350ºF if you have something else baking at that temperature. The rice will just take a few minutes longer.


I basically do this, but omit the oil and salt and it still turns out great. Lately I've been cooking organic brown basmati since I bought a 10lb bag of it!


----------



## Fanny1460 (Jul 1, 2005)

I loved my rice cooker when I had one; great also for quinoa, millet, lentils, peas.....

I cut an onion into pieces and then cook it with sunflower oil in the pan for 2 minutes, then add 1 cup of rice for 2 cups of water. It's delicious! I add some carrots in it too sometimes. Be creative, maybe your family will like it better than "just" brown rice


----------



## Jodie (Jul 18, 2002)

Ahh... Tried the oven method and it came out with crunchies in it.








I think my oven cooks too hot and next time will turn down the temp and keep a better eye on it after about 45 minutes. It was definently fluffier. The glass lid on the dish may not have been tight enough so I'll use foil next time too. I like the oven method, especially since I can cook something else in there at the same time. Experimenting is fun.








Thank you ladies for all the advise.


----------



## Mommy!Mommy!Mommy! (Sep 15, 2005)

Bye Bye Crunchy Oatmeal Stuff!!! and hello to really good "eewww" free rice. I did it! and it turned out. Okay I won't lie I did buy Uncle Ben's brown rice (kinda instant isn't it?) I boiled lots of water gently, skimmed, spiced, olive oiled and it turned out really good. We are offically brown rice eaters! Now, if I could only get the kids to eat some wild rice...


----------



## Gabbi (Jan 27, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jodie*
How can I cook brown rice and have it come out fluffy,and not chewy and gummy? I follow the directions on the bag but it doesn't turn out like I think it should. Is brown rice supposed to be chewy?








Do I just need to get used to the texture or is there a secret to cooking brown rice?
I ask because I would like to move over to brown instead of white rice, we have already moved to whole wheat breads, this is the next step for us. DH has not been thrilled with the brown rice I have made, can't say that I am either.
TIA

Soak it in double the water it will take to cook it over night ( I was always told 24 hours). Just cover your dish and leave it out on the counter. My friend is indian and her rice is yummy..I tried cooking mine and it took FOREVER and tons of water..she told me how to soak it over night.

Good luck!


----------



## Sweetjane (Dec 31, 2003)

Try brown jasmine rice if you can find it. I find that it has a much lighter texture than other brown rice, and it tastes great. Always cook brown rice on a low flame (after brining it to a boil initially). Another tip is to NEVER stir the rice while it is cooking, and try to avoid opening the lid. Make sure all the water is absorbed. Also let the rice sit for at least ten to fifteen minutes undisturbed after turning off the flame when the water has been absorbed. Then before you are going to serve it fluff it with a fork. I go with one cup of rice to 2 and 1/4 cups of water. Good luck!


----------



## Saundra (Jul 13, 2002)

What great ideas for cooking brown rice. I can't wait to try the soaking method and the oven method. I typically make mine in the rice cooker, using 2 1/4 c. water per 1 cup of rice, and a bit of oil and salt. It's never gummy, but I'm willing to try new methods to improve its fluffiness.
America's Test Kitchen in _The Best Recipe_ offers a stovetop method for fluffy brown rice that uses boiling followed by steaming to get the fluffiest rice. The recipe calls for 6 c. water, 1 c. brown rice, 2 t. EVOO or butter, 1 t. salt. Bring water to boil and stir in rice oil and salt. Simmer uncovered until rice is tender, about 30 minutes. Drain rice into a steamer basket. Fill pot with an inch of water. Cover pot and steam rice until tender, 5-10 minutes.


----------



## Silvercrest79 (Jan 20, 2004)

I found this thread very helpful, others may too!


----------



## ZeldasMom (Sep 25, 2004)

In The new Vegan Cookbook Lorna Sass recommends cooking grains in a lot of water, the way you do pasta, then draining the water. Haven't tried it yet, but it sounds interesting. I currently use a rice cooker.


----------



## runes (Aug 5, 2004)

thanks for bumping this, it's a great thread.

we use a rice cooker, but a few key things to keep in mind for any cooking method for brown rice is:

soak the rice for 30-45 minutes before cooking
if i want chewier brown rice, i use a 1:1.5 rice to water ratio, and for fluffier rice, 1:1.75.
it does matter what kind of rice you use. brown basmati is a fluffier, nuttier grain. we personally LOVE brown sweet sticky rice, it is absolutely delish and has such an awesome texture. this rice needs 1:2, though.









now i'm intrigued by the oven cooking method, though.


----------



## elmh23 (Jul 1, 2004)

I bake my rice.

One part rice, two parts water. Cover. 375 degrees for an hour. It always comes out perfect!

Before I found this method, I did it on the stove and it always came out extreamly gummy.


----------



## marilynmama (Oct 20, 2003)

Great thread!

I'm going to try the oven method as well.


----------



## alsoSarah (Apr 29, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tboroson*
I frequently make coconut rice, and decided to do it in the oven with the vegetables I was roasting instead of on the stove top. I was really happy with the results.

I just found this thread in a search for someting else, but now I'm intrigued... could you give me more info on the baked coconut rice, tboroson?







:

thanks!
alsoSarah


----------



## chel (Jul 24, 2004)

great thread. I also haven't been able to cook brown rice, and have been doing instant brown rice.


----------

